# Clear Labels?



## DestinedPath (Jan 30, 2012)

Dont know if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know where I can get clear plastic labels for my poly mailers? Something like what they put on the water bottles?

Sent from my GT-S5570L using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

DestinedPath said:


> Dont know if this is the right place to ask, but does anyone know where I can get clear plastic labels for my poly mailers? Something like what they put on the water bottles?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570L using T-Shirt Forums


Check out jakprints.com .... thats where I got mine. They are stickers.


----------



## DestinedPath (Jan 30, 2012)

Ahh.. Found it. Thank you very much 

Sent from my GT-S5570L using T-Shirt Forums


----------

